# *Need Help* Can you place a path in front (or under) of the door of Nook's Cranny?



## DaviddivaD (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm trying to create a little shopping district.

I seem to be able to place a path that leads directly in front and under the door of the Able Sisters shop (and also my house and the villagers) but can't seem to do the same with Nook's Cranny. Instead I have an ugly grass boarder in front of the door. Same with my inclines. I can connect bridges with paths but not inclines.

Might try moving the shop to another area and then placing it further back but I want confirmation that you can place a path in front of Nook Cranny's door. Or I'll waste four days and 100,000 bells for nothing.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 15, 2020)

No, you cannot. There's an invisible barrier in front of Nook's, assuming in preparation for larger stores.


----------

